# New paint jobs?



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello, 

Look at the Felt web site at the F series bikes. they added a Matte Black F95 and a F5 LTD. They both come with blue highlights. Why did felt release 2 new paint jobs for these bikes? they both look amazing and may sell better but that all I can think of.... SuperDave?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, I love the F5 LTD and would have happily bought it if I didn't already have an F5. The F2 and B2 are the best looking bikes and this steals that look.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> Hello,
> 
> Look at the Felt web site at the F series bikes. they added a Matte Black F95 and a F5 LTD. They both come with blue highlights. Why did felt release 2 new paint jobs for these bikes? they both look amazing and may sell better but that all I can think of.... SuperDave?


It has something to do with the strong sales of the previous "team" editions. We're no longer involved with _that_ team but the look and specificaiton were in such high demand we introduced new models with similar spex/look.

Did you see the F3 LTD? That is the bike that really kills it. Dura-Ace for $5000? We used to sell the old F1 SL for $7500 and this new bike is lighter and stiffer.

8 models with the new F-carbon frames for 2011. Lots of options out there for shoppers.

If you are shopping for an F95, don't wait for 2012.

-SD


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a F95 team edition and got it just because it looked bad ass and that you will not be having that paint job any more so I thought this was a cool bike.

I did see the F3 LTD, I honestly thought "what a steal!" when I saw dura ace for 5000 grand.

New question: is the FC frame the same frame as the F5-3?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> I have a F95 team edition and got it just because it looked bad ass and that you will not be having that paint job any more so I thought this was a cool bike.
> 
> I did see the F3 LTD, I honestly thought "what a steal!" when I saw dura ace for 5000 grand.
> 
> New question: is the FC frame the same frame as the F5-3?


Yes, the FC frame is the same frame as the F3/4/5 frame.

-SD


----------

